# pto length and cutting question



## newrockfarmer (Aug 25, 2009)

My pto shaft on my tiller(Frontier RT1160) appears to be too long. I have to extend the top link to near maximum which lifts up the nose of my tiller a good 3-4 inches off level just to get a chance to get the shaft hub on the end of the tractor pto spindle. The dealer brought it out connected but since I have the shaft off I thought cutting it might be a good idea.

I have reviewed info on this forum and instructions for tiller pto length and cutting on a tiller owners manual and watched the video from everything attachments.

I guess I am wondering why I need bother to cut both ends of the pto shaft. The female end has a stop point that is fixed and cutting it will not affect the total pto shaft length anyway, just the amount of overlap. My overlap at closest implement spot is a good 12 inches so losing a few inches won't matter, but is there something I am missing?

I have had another implement(seeder) off and on several times but did not need to adjust the pto shaft so this is a new thing for me.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds to me like you have a cat 2 tiller on a cat 1 hitch. This is my guess.


----------

